# BFP but very low HCG and slow rising - success stories please!



## San Diego

Hello,

I need some support if that's okay ladies, I've read that IVF frozen embryos can be late implanters and I'm praying that this fourth round of treatment will result in a longed for sibling for my 3.5 year old son. 

My FET test day was Wed 22 Jan but due to a previous FET chemical pregnancy in Nov 13, I requested my bloods be tested early. On Tue 21 Jan, my betas were very low at 14 and by Fri 24 Jan, they'd only risen to 27. I've read that they're supposed to double ideally in 48 hours but within 72 hours is still normal. I'm still showing positive on pink dye pregnancy tests but it's not got any darker, even a week later, so I'm really hoping for some lovely success stories to stop me going crazy and testing like a mad women! My clinic won't blood test me again but said to do a digital test on Fri 31 Jan, I'm guessing to test if it's now in the 2-3 week window which is greater than 200 HCG. 

Any support or advice would be greatly received. 
Many thanks xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## San Diego

Just a little update to say my test line was noticeably darker today but I'm still showing 1-2 weeks on CBD at 5+1 weeks. Am remaining positive though as if my betas were to be doubling at the 48 hour rate, it should have been around 54 on Sun 26th Jan, 102 on Tue 28th and hopefully over 200 by Thu 30th which is tomorrow so I was silly to test today! Am going to hold out until Saturday before using CBD again, I hate waiting for those words to appear as it was such a shock seeing "Not Pregnant" appear a week after the positive result last year! Any success stories to keep me going, I'm trying to practice a more optimistic approach to IVF as opposed to fearing the worst and it actually happening the last 3 cycles!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats on the BFP!! I know its hard but try and relax. I have a friend who had a slow rising HCG and she now has a healthy 5 year old DD. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.


----------



## San Diego

Thanks Nikki1979, I really want to keep the faith, just can't stay away from those pesky pregnancy tests! The worrying thing is I found out last night that the tests would be getting darker even if blighted ovum, my fault for googling rather than relaxing eh!


----------



## Nikki1979

Please keep us updated as to how things are. Please try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy. I know easier said than done. I always wonder why things are so easy for some people and for me, a struggle to get pregnant and once you do, always worrying about if baby is ok. I hope everything is good with your sweet little bean.


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## San Diego

Nikki1979 said:


> Please keep us updated as to how things are. Please try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy. I know easier said than done. I always wonder why things are so easy for some people and for me, a struggle to get pregnant and once you do, always worrying about if baby is ok. I hope everything is good with your sweet little bean.

Yeah I have to battle constantly with the worrier in me, which is why this time I'm deliberately seeking out positivity rather than letting my anxiety take over! It's hard though! Do you mind me asking if you're a fellow IVFer?


----------



## Nikki1979

I am a worry wart as well. I havent done IVF but I have been trying to conceive for a long time - Almost 3 years. I have a son who is almost 7 and he was conceived the first month we started trying. When he was 4 years old, we decided to try for a second baby but havent been able to get pregnant apart from the one pregnancy last year which ended in a miscarriage. After the miscarriage DH and I both had tests done but everything looks good. We are in the unexplained infertility group. I made some lifestyle changes ( good diet and excercise) and will give it one more year. If I dont get pregnant, will then try IVF.


----------



## San Diego

Wow that's got to be hard falling pregnant first time with your son and then three years of infertility and your sad miscarriage, there's just no logic to it is there! That's a bit I struggle most with, the unexplained part, I wish there was something tangible I could research to "get better". 

I tested positive again first this morning so phoned my clinic and they have booked me in for a scan a week today where I'll be 6+2 weeks. I don't know why they aren't offering me blood tests as in my mind, I can at least be saved another week of "what if miracles happen". I wasn't going to digital test today but I've since caved and it's still saying 1-2 weeks so less than 200hcg which is not what I wanted to see. Just want closure to this one way or other as the not knowing is torturous.


----------



## Nikki1979

Good Luck with your scan today. Hope everything is good. Yeah the unexplained part sucks. If they atleast tell you whats wrong, then you can do something to fix it. I am addicted to fizzy drinks and have stopped drinking them now. Maybe the little lifestyle changes will help me conceive. Let me know how your scan went.


----------



## San Diego

My scan is not until next Fri 7 Feb but I managed to persuade my clinic to blood test me next Tue 4 Feb so at least I'll know if I'm still in with a chance by then. My gut feeling is that I've got a slow starter and it's going to be okay so I really hope my intuition is right, I knew last year that something was wrong and was proven correct then. I've been following a UK blog called Catching Rainbows Fertility by a lovely lady called Lucy and despite never having met her nor paid for any of her online services, she's sending me regular PMA emails to keep me going. She told me yesterday that betas should rise by at least 60% in 48 hours so not to be disheartened by CBD still showing 1-2 weeks yesterday (Fri 31 Jan) as I'm not predicted to hit 200hcg until Sun 2nd Feb so fingers crossed she's right...

Fri 24 Jan = 27 was last beta taken 

Predicted:
Sun 26 Jan = 43
Tue 28 Jan = 69
Thu 30 Jan = 110
Sat 1 Feb = 176 
Mon 3 Feb = 281

Nikki, have you tried any of the fertility alternative therapies like acupuncture, reflexology or hypnotherapy. I've tried all 3 and even if they haven't worked per se, I feel more relaxed after a session which has to be a good thing.


----------



## AnnetteCali

They say with a FET it can implant a bit later.. keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok! I know what you mean about driving yourself crazy with peeing on a stick every day and analyzing those lines! Hopefully you will get clear results next tuesday to rest your mind! Keeping you in my thoughts! xoxo


----------



## angel2010

Congrats! Try not to worry, it is very positive to keep getting bfps.


----------



## San Diego

Gutted my pregnancy test today was so faint and I confirmed it's still less than 200hcg as CBD was still 1-2 weeks at 5+4. Pretty sure I'll have dropped to zero by Tuesday's blood test. In case anyone is following, I'll update Tuesday.


----------



## misscyn

Oh so sorry to hear that :( I've been following your thread even though i never commented. Hugs, i hope you have a positive update on tuesday.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry. Hugs to you. I do believe in miracles so I hope there is one in your case.


----------



## San Diego

So much for my positivity...my hcg was only 21 today so am stopping my meds and the clinic said to expect a bleed within a week. Two failed IVFs and now two chemical pregnancies are hard on the soul! Thanks for your support ladies xx


----------



## skyesmom

i am so so sorry for your loss dear :hugs :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I am so sorry hun. Big :hugs:


----------



## Sparkle_13

So so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ready4number1

San Diego said:


> So much for my positivity...my hcg was only 21 today so am stopping my meds and the clinic said to expect a bleed within a week. Two failed IVFs and now two chemical pregnancies are hard on the soul! Thanks for your support ladies xx

Are you doing anything to help support your IVF? Any acupuncture? I highly recommend a fertility acupuncturist that is also an herbalist. If you have not already given it a chance please do.


----------



## lhancock90

:hugs: x


----------

